
Navy Diversifies Ships' Cyber Systems to Foil Hackers - frostmatthew
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/navy-diversifies-ships-cyber-systems-to-foil-hackers
======
huslage
Security through obscurity is not a useful tactic.

